# SoCal Roll Call



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

*.*

.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Yo.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Yo también!


----------



## Teneras (Jan 14, 2007)

Here.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Holla!


----------



## Lostsoul (Nov 18, 2004)

Here.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Solo, please come to the Whittier gathering.  Bring some kefir.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

*raises hand*


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm from South Orange County.


----------



## wormywyrm (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm from Riverside :yes


----------



## jjyiss (May 6, 2006)

buena park representing


----------



## eddie (Jan 20, 2005)

Hallo!


----------



## BettyBoop90046 (Jun 25, 2007)

West Hollywood here


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

orange county here !


----------



## Airick10 (May 10, 2007)

Newport Beach - Orange County


----------



## Introvert2themax (Jun 7, 2007)

LA county here.. lived in south bay, el segundo, downtown LA..


----------



## powerman (Nov 12, 2003)

From the OC here


----------



## Fragmntedsilence (Jul 4, 2007)

Huntington Beach - Orange County area


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

ventura county


----------



## erik (Jun 8, 2004)

Orange County. Just moved here from Chicago.


----------



## trekster (Jul 16, 2007)

Downey- Just outside of Los Angeles


----------



## irish (May 26, 2007)

South Bay area, Gardena


----------



## Crushed Box (Oct 20, 2007)

San Jacinto (near Hemet), but I spend most of my time working in Riverside, or stuck in traffic somewhere in between


----------



## su0iruc (Aug 25, 2007)

San Fernando Valley


----------



## corndog (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey what's up everyone.. I'm from the south bay area..


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

*waves*

Originally from the San Gabriel valley (between the 10 and 60, ~8 miles from downtown), now see my location to the left.


----------



## rocknroll714 (Feb 20, 2008)

17 yr-old from Anaheim on the roll.


----------



## wishfulthinking (Nov 28, 2006)

Originally from Fresno and yes, I am ashamed.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

wishfulthinking said:


> Originally from Fresno and yes, I am ashamed.


Ashamed of?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Orange County here!


----------



## wishfulthinking (Nov 28, 2006)

ericj said:


> wishfulthinking said:
> 
> 
> > Originally from Fresno and yes, I am ashamed.
> ...


I was referring to being ashamed of being from Fresno. It wasn't a serious comment... people just usually have never heard of it if they're not from Cali.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

wishfulthinking said:


> I was referring to being ashamed of being from Fresno. It wasn't a serious comment... people just usually have never heard of it if they're not from Cali.


And yet, they've probably ate plenty of stuff grown there...


----------



## sasucks (Feb 27, 2008)

Socal in the house.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

compton's in the House. i'm pretty sure eveyone's heard of it.


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

mpk in da house


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

torlin in da house


----------



## hello it's me (Mar 24, 2007)

LA LA


----------

